# Welches Rose-Bike ist vergleichbar mit einem RADON Slide 6.0



## LANDOs (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Radon hat momentan das All Mountain Slide AM 140 6.0 für 1499 Euro im Angebot.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a46627/slide-am-140-6-0.html

Welches Rose Rad wäre von der Geometrie, Ausstattung und Preis vergleichbar?

Ob Canyon, Rose oder RADON: Es sind alles Versender, wobei der Service bei Rose sehr gut sein soll.
Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl, das die ROSE-Bikes in einem höheren Preissegement liegen.
Ist denn für den Mehrpreis die Ausstattung dementsprechend oder ist ROSE einfach nur zu teuer?


Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juli 2011)

Rose Granite Chief 1 Wäre da wohl das Konkurrenzmodell. Von der Ausstattung her kannste ne Münze werfen, will heißen sind beide gut, lediglich der LRS gefällt mir am Rose besser weil kein Mavic.

Da ich noch kein Radon Bike hatte, kann ich nix zur Qualität sagen, allerdings kann ich den sehr guten Rose-Service nur bestätigen. 

Lass mal das Versenderbikeargument weg, auch wenn das im IBC noch nicht angekommen ist, nur weil die Bikes aus einem Online-Shop kommen, sind sie qualitativ den "Markenrädern" ebenbürtig. Aber zeig mir mal eines der "Markenräder" mit der Ausstattung zu dem Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich fahre das Radon Slide 6.0, bin auch schon Rose Uncle Jimbo gefahren, das Jimbo is definitiv ne Klasse über dem Slide. Da iss das Gegenstück wohl das Granite Chief 1.

Was ein echter Unterschied zwischen den Bikes war, dass das 6.0 is Dank Schnellspanner vorn und Mavic LRS etwas "weich" wo das Jimbo definitv "steifer" war. 
Was mir persönlich aber wenig aus macht. Hab mit dem Slide jede Menge Spass, egal ob aufm Singletrail oder bei Touren. 

Das Granite Chief 1 hat ne 15mm Steckachse was schonmal ein Pluspunkt ist, Gewicht ist auch ok, der DT - Swiss LRS is auch etwas besser als der Mavic Crossride vom Radon, allerdings denke ich, das der ne Gewichtsbegrenzung hatte auf 90kg (bitte nich hauen, wenn ich gerade den LRS verwechsel). aber kostet halt auch 150 Tacken mehr ... die Avid Jucy kann ich leider nicht vergleichen, die Elixir R is Spitze! .. sonst is die Ausstattung ähnlich.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe auch das Granite Chief 1 als das diereckte mitbewerber modell an.
Am ende tuen sich die beiden räder nichts, hier kommt es auf den wo fühle ich mich wohler faktor an.

Ich stand vor der selber entscheidung und habe mich für das rose entschieden.
Denke mit dem Rose GC hab ich das besser afterbuy packet, soll heißen wenn mal was sein sollte.

Cheers 
George


----------



## LANDOs (27. Juli 2011)

Was mich an Rose und auch anderen stört:

Nur noch in Sonderaussattungen gibt es Shimano SLX oder XT usw..

Die SLX soll qualitativ mit einer SRAM X9 vergleichbar sein, da grundsätzlich SRAM etwas schlechter geworden ist.

Jetzt wird aber bei dem ROSE GC viel SRAM X7 verbaut. Also nochmal etwas darunter.

Desweiteren wenn die SLX Kurbel des RADON oder des Rose mit SRAM x7 bzw. x9 platt ist: Wie aufwendig ist jeweils der Umbau auf eine Shimano Deore XT Kurbel usw..

Gruß


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (27. Juli 2011)

Seit wann ist X9 schlechter? Bin noch nie so unproblematisch wie mit Sram gefahren X9 entspricht mMn eher XT.

Wenn Du das entsprechende Werkzeug hast ist der Umbau kein Problem.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. Juli 2011)

Moinsen,

bezüglich "Service & Kundenfreundlichkeit" kann ich ein kleines Beispiel nennen:

Vor gut 2 Jahren hab ich wieder mit dem biken angefangen und wollt mir nen Hardtail zulegen. Sollte dann nach mehrwöchigem überlegen, Zeitungen lesen, Internet aussaugen nen Radon werden.
Teil 1:
Bin also eines schönen Tages nach Bonn bzw. Radon gefahren (gut 100km von mir weg) und wollte mich vor Ort beraten lassen und mir die Bikes mal genauer angucken.
Mitten im Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter dort, kommt ein anderer Mitarbeiter um ihn etwas zu fragen. Dieser dreht mir den Rücken zu und zack....weg ist er und kam nicht wieder...mitten im Gespräch einfach abgehauen.
Top denk ich und bin dann auch nach ein paar Minuten wieder gefahren.
Teil 2:
Sch*** drauf hab ich mir ne Woche später gesagt, auch wenn da nur Gurkenköpfe arbeiten....das Radon gefiel mir von allen am Besten und das wollt ich nun kaufen. Also bin ich den Samstag drauf wieder da runter gekachelt und wollte nun mein (damaliges) Traumbike kaufen und direkt mitnehmen. Dort angekommen hab ich mich wieder mit einem der Mitarbeiter über das Bike unterhalten und gesagt das ich gern mal ne Probefahrt machen würde und bei Gefallen es direkt mitnehmen würd.
Sollte kein Problem sein wurde mir gesagt, ich müsse nur meinen Personalausweis da lassen, dann könnte ich mal ne Probefahrt machen.
Den Perso hatte ich natürlich nicht dabei, also schlug ich vor doch meinen Reisepass oder/und Führerschein zu hinterlegen....Aber NEIN -> Perso sonst keine Probefahrt. 
Auch der Vorschlag Reisepass + Führerschein + Anzahlung in Bar wurde abgewiesen....
Warum wollte mir aber keiner sagen...
Und spätestens da sagte ich mir.....hier kaufst du nix......niemals.


Da können die Bikes nix für, das weiß ich. Aber Service und Freundlichkeit dem Kunden gegenüber scheint dort kaum vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## LANDOs (27. Juli 2011)

Mensch Toni,

das hört sich ja insgesamt nicht gut an.

Leider habe ich aber zweimal ähnliches in Bocholt bei ROSE erlebt.

Ich glaube man sollte einfach mal berücksichtigen, das es ebend reine Versender-Hersteller sind. 

Bei Rose ist in der letzten Woche noch nicht mal ein Mitarbeiter in der MTB Abteilung gewesen. 

Es wird lediglich auf einem Schild hingewiesen das man im Bedarfsfall jemanden anpiepen könnte.

Das sind aber auch die Kosten die man sparen kann, bei den Versendern.


Gruß


----------

